# Pen body shaping



## ajsmalls (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello all,

I’m new to kitless pen making and I’ve seen designs with a triangular shaped body any insight into how this is done? And how one would sand and finish it? Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 6, 2020)

Milling device, could be router set up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 6, 2020)

Agreed, either done by hand or some sort of milling device or router set up.


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 6, 2020)

In tool handles, its done between centers by creating an offset.  Essentially, you draw a circle on each end of the blank, then you divide that circle into 3 even segments, so 120 degrees of separation. You then label each point A, B and C respectively. When you mount between centers, you put point A on one end to point C on the other end and turn the object, this will create an offset, once you have a shape you like, you rotate points, so B to A, repeat the turning, then finally C to B. This creates and off set turning. Once you have you're desired shape, you would place it back directly between centers and true one end to create you're tennon. Theoretically, you could do this with a kitless pen, but your points and circle would have to be precise.

I have some spare ebonite rods, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 6, 2020)

You might try a router setup.


----------



## anthonyd (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi A.J,
Here is a link to one of the videos by Shawn Newton on Youtube. He does them by hand with a file. He has other videos showing how he sands them.





Tony


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 7, 2020)

After watching the video, I remembered the process called "draw filing" that is/was done on the old muzzleloader rifles to make hexagon barrels out of round barrels.  Basically it is an indexing feature on a jig, that also prevents the file from going past a certain point.  The files usually have parts of both ends ground smooth so that they do not file down the jig.  The cutting part of the file is drawn across the barrel until the smooth part of the file reaches the stop point.


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 7, 2020)

So I tried an experiment of the process I described above.
I used a large piece of ebonite, and turned it between centers to get the ends trued to round. 
1. I drew a circle on each end leaving about 1/16 of an inch from the outer diameter. 
2. Using the center of the rod as reference, I placed my calipers length wise along the blank, each end of the caliper disected the exact center. On each end, I made a mark, imagine looking directly at the face, this mark is 12 on a clock. 
3. I divided the circle into 3 even segments. At the intersection of each segment and the circle, I made a small hole for my dead and live centers.
4. I labeled each hole A, B and C.  Remember, if A is noon on one end then a has to be noon on the other end too. Make sure to mark the holes in a clock wise fashion while the end you are marking faces you.
5. I placed the piece between centers, A to C. I turned the piece until the shadow line was parallel with the lathe bed.
6. I the proceeded to turn the other 2 points, B to A and then C to B, each time turning until the shadow line was parallel with the lathe bed.
7. I placed it back between centers and turned down a tenon on each end. 
8. I chucked the tenon into the collet chuck faced off the other tennon.
9 I drilled a hole into the blank, starting with a centering bit, then moving to 29/64ths, 15/32s mostly all the way into the blank.  I drilled 31/64s about 1 inch in. Then I tapped that part m13x.8. 
10. I chucked it on my cap mandrel and turned off and shaped the tennon on the other end.
11. I sanded and polished it.

It isnt perfect, I must have gotten off on my holes because one side is thicker, but the experiment was successful in my opinion.

More refinement is needed, but it was fun to play.
It took me about an hour and a half total.


----------



## ajsmalls (Jun 7, 2020)

Dieseldoc said:


> Milling device, could be router set up.


Thanks so much for the responses I have some homework to do again thanks for the direction!


----------



## ajsmalls (Jun 7, 2020)

anthonyd said:


> Hi A.J,
> Here is a link to one of the videos by Shawn Newton on Youtube. He does them by hand with a file. He has other videos showing how he sands them.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million this is exactly what i was looking for!


----------

